# FJ - road to...



## FranJ (Dec 8, 2012)

Greetings guys,

I'm really pleased in sharing with you my contest prep for this year. I'm already 3 weeks out first show (regional) where I plan to be at my 80-90% condition. I'll be uploading pics weekly, I'll talk about my diet, training, and anything you want to know.

About me:

Spanish

1.67cm height

79kg weight

Gymfreak!

Here are some pics of this week:


----------



## FranJ (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm really happy with my results this year, I'll keep you all informed!!! it's a pleasure to be here


----------

